# specialized globe vienna 3



## aqaleigh (25 Feb 2009)

I have been thinking about updating my dawes giro to a more multi-functional bike that would also be good for touring, my lbs recommended the Specialized globe vienna 3 as a fantastic allrounder, suitable for touring and very comfortable but I can't find any reviews on this bike

Would this be a good option at £350 ish or is there better bikes out there?

cheers


----------



## Cathryn (25 Feb 2009)

I think this is a lovely bike - we looked at it for my Mum. It's NOT a touring bike but you could easily take it on tour - you can tour on anything!! It depends what kind of tours you fancy. Nice flat ones in Holland, it'll be fine. Up the Alps, you'll not like it.

Check out the Revolution brand at Edinburgh Bike Co-Op and see what they can do for your money. Or visit Spa Cycles website - they do 'bargain' tourers and are a great place for advice!


----------



## aqaleigh (25 Feb 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I think this is a lovely bike - we looked at it for my Mum. It's NOT a touring bike but you could easily take it on tour - you can tour on anything!! It depends what kind of tours you fancy. Nice flat ones in Holland, it'll be fine. Up the Alps, you'll not like it.
> 
> Check out the Revolution brand at Edinburgh Bike Co-Op and see what they can do for your money. Or visit Spa Cycles website - they do 'bargain' tourers and are a great place for advice!



cheers i'll check them out

I hope for my sake your mums a keen cyclist (bit embarrising otherwise)

next tour is July/aug 1000miles eng/fra/spain - this includes the pyrenees

Would this be better than my dawes giro?


----------



## aqaleigh (25 Feb 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I think this is a lovely bike - we looked at it for my Mum. It's NOT a touring bike but you could easily take it on tour - you can tour on anything!! It depends what kind of tours you fancy. Nice flat ones in Holland, it'll be fine. Up the Alps, you'll not like it.
> 
> Check out the Revolution brand at Edinburgh Bike Co-Op and see what they can do for your money. Or visit Spa Cycles website - they do 'bargain' tourers and are a great place for advice!



just checked out spa cycles - cheers for the heads up - v/cheap

they've got a 
DAWES Audax Sport 2008
£460

sounds very good value


----------



## vernon (25 Feb 2009)

aqaleigh said:


> just checked out spa cycles - cheers for the heads up - v/cheap
> 
> they've got a
> DAWES Audax Sport 2008
> ...



It's value depends upon what modification you might want to make.

The gearing on the Audax Sport is not ideal for touring especially if you are cycle camping. The Dawes Audax bikes are essentially road bikes with a slightly more relaxed geometry.

I had a road bike with a Sora triple chainset with a 30 tooth granny ring and an 11-23 tooth cassette. A weekend ride with camping gear demonstrated a need to lower the gearing and this was limited by the capacity of the rear derrailer to 28 teeth. The gearing was still a tad on the tall side and could have been cured by the purchase of a smaller granny ring or fitting an MTB cassette and derraileur.

I bought a s/h Galaxy instead.

Five years on with 14,000 miles of leisure cycling under my belt I have built a light tourer/audax bike with a Shimano 105 chain set 50,44,30 and an 11-32 tooth cassette and the gearing is just about right for cycle camping.

Do look at the gear ratios on any bikes that you are think of buying. Post purchase corrections can turn out to be expensive.


----------



## aqaleigh (25 Feb 2009)

vernon said:


> It's value depends upon what modification you might want to make.
> 
> The gearing on the Audax Sport is not ideal for touring especially if you are cycle camping. The Dawes Audax bikes are essentially road bikes with a slightly more relaxed geometry.
> 
> ...



THANKS I SHALL TAKE HEED YOUR ADVICE


----------



## jags (26 Feb 2009)

check out , for sale. on the thorn forum (sjscycles) there was a guy selling a beautyfull raven tour last week for 700quid ,no harm looking
cheers
jags


----------

